# Applescript et trackpad



## Arcadia (8 Juin 2022)

Bonjour a tous,
je viens a vous car j'ai un petit soucis j'essaie de développer via applescript une app qui dois lancer une vidéo en boucle en plein écran, ca c'est le coté facile.
voila le code.

*tell* _application_ "QuickTime Player"

*activate*

*tell* (*open* _POSIX file_ "/Users/david/Desktop/casino test.app/Contents/Resources/Vidéo final.mp4")

*present*

*play*

*set* looping *to* _true_

*end* *tell

end* *tell*

La ou les choses se complique c'est pour la suite, il faut que pendant que cette video tourne en boucle, le trackpad soit désactiver et je ne trouve pas comment faire.
est ce que l'un de vous saurais m'aidez svp?


----------



## zeltron54 (8 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

Une piste là: https://apple-stackexchange-com.tra...tr_sl=en&_x_tr_tl=fr&_x_tr_hl=fr&_x_tr_pto=sc

Mais ce n'est pas trop conseillé !


----------



## Arcadia (9 Juin 2022)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une piste là: https://apple-stackexchange-com.tra...tr_sl=en&_x_tr_tl=fr&_x_tr_hl=fr&_x_tr_pto=sc
> 
> Mais ce n'est pas trop conseillé !


merci de ta réponse.


----------



## Arcadia (14 Juin 2022)

j'ai finalement trouvé une solution a mon problème. Merci de votre aide


----------

